# St. George Island



## tad1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yessss! Heading down the week after easter (Apr. 7-14).
Gonna be staying on the beach side bout middle of the island.
I was wanting to try and catch some pompano in the surf never caught any.  Was wanting to catch some sand fleas but wanting some tips or suggestions on doing so.  Are the fleas hard to catch in early April?
   Any and all suggestions welcomed.  How do yall catch the pomps?
    Any suggestions welcome and feel free to pm if you want. 
    Thanks, 
                  JT


----------



## bowandgun (Mar 7, 2012)

There is a book called: Fishing St george Island.  You may try Amazon.com, it has all of your answers.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 7, 2012)

Fleas can be hard to catch at that time. Small pieces of shrimp work just as well. Throw it on a small carolina rig with 1/4 once weight and a small circle hook. Bump it very slowly along the bottom. 

Pomp jigs tipped with shrimp work well also.


----------



## tad1 (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks guys!  Dustin, what size/colors pomp jigs do you like?  Do you fish those slowly, bump em along or what?
I've heard to fish early and late for pompano.  Any suggestions on locating them?
Id love to fish for trout and reds too but ive never caught pompano and bc well be on beach side i figured itd be real convenient to head out the door and be rite there.
                  Thanks! 
                      JT.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 8, 2012)

A 1/4 is good in the standard orange/red. You just want to bump them on bottom real slow..just imagine making little clouds of sand puff up.

There is a good chance using these rigs you will catch whiting and others possibly.


----------



## WildcatHunter (Mar 25, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> A 1/4 is good in the standard orange/red. You just want to bump them on bottom real slow..just imagine making little clouds of sand puff up.
> 
> There is a good chance using these rigs you will catch whiting and others possibly.



yep this works great... probably nail some nice pomps and should fill an ice chest with the whiting about that time... if im not mistaken that is around the full moon or a little after


----------



## bany (Mar 26, 2012)

The Whiting are there and a ton of small ones. You might get a Pompano rig [two or three hooks] and use shrimp whole or pcs. casting to a sandbar top or edge. The fleas should be around. dig in at the edge of the surf when the water comes in. They will be in the sand with little in the way of shell fragments,etc.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 26, 2012)

Just saw a picture from today from some folks fishing in the area. They hammered the pomps. Should be real good when you are there!


----------



## tad1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Man guys thanks for the updates!  Super excited.. Heading down Easter afternoon and hopefully I can figure em out.  There is no substitute for time on the water though!  Well be around middle of island not far from bridge beach side.


----------



## atlapp (Apr 1, 2012)

The pomps are there...just got back...carolina rig with shrimp or sand fleas works...the locals seem to tip jigs with sand fleas....we actually caught all of our pomps just inside the cut....the big breeder sheep head and the spanish have showed up as well...greenbacks were our bait of choice, easy to cast net them at any of the docks near the cut, sand fleas were easy to find at any of the beaches around the cut with a sand flea rake....good fishing to ya!!!


----------



## tad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

hey yall wanted to give an update from the trip last week.  ended up spending most of my time at the beach with rods in stakes looking for the elusive pompano.  On day 3 I finally got into some using sand fleas that I caught with a flea rake.   Hooked these 3 the last couple hours of light.  The next evening I only managed one but was thrilled non the less!  Other surf caught fish were two sharks, a couple ladyfish, and several whiting two of which were nice fillet size.
 I also fished in the bay from the state park in a kayak one evening only and between myself and a friend caught two redfish, one trout, and lost another nice red on topwater and missed a few trout.  The kayak fishing was great but the wind did get up a bit and made it a challenge.
    All in all an awesome trip!
          JT


----------



## tad1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh by the way, the first 3 pomps i filleted, and the last one was cooked whole minus the guts and the gills and was amongst the best fish I've ever eaten.  I'll cook the next ones whole!
     JT


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 18, 2012)

looks like good eating there .congrads


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## atlapp (Apr 20, 2012)

That pomp is some fine eating....I wish I could figure out how to make a living on SGI and never leave LOL!


----------



## Wallhanger (Apr 23, 2012)

Try searing the Pompano on both sides to crisp the skin, then place in foil with seasoning.


----------

